# I guess I must be thick!!!!(stupid)



## cindy in PA (Mar 20, 2012)

Help! I am working on a pattern that says I am to do a 3x2 rib pattern for 15 rnds. What in the world is a 3x2 rib pattern? As I said I must be stupid!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

K3 P2?


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Knit 3 Purl 2 and repeat around. Don't worry about it, lol, we ALL have those days!


----------



## cindy in PA (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you missvix61. I have not been knitting very long and after posting my question I looked it up on the internet. I have cast on 240 stitches and am not looking for ward to tearing out. Thanks again. cindy


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I think we all have those "lost thought" moments. I have been knitting over 30 years, on and off...more on in the past 5 years. All of a sudden, my mind went blank when I had to bind off. Had to call my daughter and boy did I feel stupid.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Been there done that.....


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I am a very experienced knitter. Recently I started a rather complex aran pattern in the evening. I was quite tired and should have left it to the next day. I started to get a headache. Hadn't had a headache for about 45 years. It got worse and worse and by 11:00 p.m. I was in an ambulance on the way to the hospital where they gave me every test known to man and didn't release me until the next morning.
Telling me then they couldn't find anything wrong with me!!! I tell you, it was that blankety-blank pattern which I have abandoned for all time. Knitting can be a risky business.


----------



## Kamon (Jun 9, 2011)

Cindy I could not get ssp2tog slip slip p2 tog goes to make topo pf my favorite bootie pattern


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I am a very experienced knitter. Recently I started a rather complex aran pattern in the evening. I was quite tired and should have left it to the next day. I started to get a headache. Hadn't had a headache for about 45 years. It got worse and worse and by 11:00 p.m. I was in an ambulance on the way to the hospital where they gave me every test known to man and didn't release me until the next morning.
> Telling me then they couldn't find anything wrong with me!!! I tell you, it was that blankety-blank pattern which I have abandoned for all time. Knitting can be a risky business.


Maybe some patterns should come with warning labels... "This pattern may be dangerous to your health."

Hope you are o.k. and feeling better.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I too have been knitting for years and started a new project the other day, wanted to do a two needle knit cast on. Could not for the life of me remember how. Had to look it up on the Internet. Talk about feeling stupid!!!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

You are not stupid. We all have brain block. Sometimes the patterns are written in such a way that we can't see what they are asking. Fortunately we have almost immediate help from others that know what we are talking about and can help us over the hump.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

I am so glad I read these postings, I have discovered I am not the only one who has these lapses from time to time. I will look at a pattern and think, what am I supposed to do, the instructions are written in Plutonian. At times I honestly cannot fathom what they mean. Thankfully we now have the 'net' and I can find the information I need. I have been knitting for over 65 years.

Now, please what does 'ssp2tog slip slip p2 tog' mean. Typing it out I think I have it. It is written two ways, once as 'ssp2tog' the other as ' slip slip p 2 tog'. Silly old me was looking at it as if it was two separate sets of instructions, not the one set, written in two ways.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Knit 3,purl 2.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

cindy in PA said:


> Help! I am working on a pattern that says I am to do a 3x2 rib pattern for 15 rnds. What in the world is a 3x2 rib pattern? As I said I must be stupid!


Rib is always given with the K first, e.g.
2 x 2 = k2 p2 k2 p2
3 x 2 = k3 p2 k3 p2
4 x 2 = k4 p2
3 x 3 = k3 p3
and so on.
Not stupid at all, it's just a Sunday thing.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Martha French said:



> I am so glad I read these postings, I have discovered I am not the only one who has these lapses from time to time. I will look at a pattern and think, what am I supposed to do, the instructions are written in Plutonian. At times I honestly cannot fathom what they mean. Thankfully we now have the 'net' and I can find the information I need. I have been knitting for over 65 years.
> 
> Now, please what does 'ssp2tog slip slip p2 tog' mean. Typing it out I think I have it. It is written two ways, once as 'ssp2tog' the other as ' slip slip p 2 tog'. Silly old me was looking at it as if it was two separate sets of instructions, not the one set, written in two ways.


Without doubt, some pattern writers have a great talent for hyeroglyphics (big word for a Sunday morning).
I see you're in the same part of Australia as my son. Just think, you could even be waving distance from him. I'm envious.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I am a very experienced knitter. Recently I started a rather complex aran pattern in the evening. I was quite tired and should have left it to the next day. I started to get a headache. Hadn't had a headache for about 45 years. It got worse and worse and by 11:00 p.m. I was in an ambulance on the way to the hospital where they gave me every test known to man and didn't release me until the next morning.
> Telling me then they couldn't find anything wrong with me!!! I tell you, it was that blankety-blank pattern which I have abandoned for all time. Knitting can be a risky business.


Hi Joy, I enjoy aran patterns too and that first row is always a challenge! I have found it easier to start on row 2 as this gets all your purls and knits inthe right place. Then gofrom row one. Hope this helps for future projects.


----------



## alisonc (Nov 28, 2011)

I have knitted for over 40yrs and have "moments" too,no matter how hard I look at the pattern or the knitting in my hand it doesn't add up.................then Bingo! The light comes on


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

alisonc said:


> I have knitted for over 40yrs and have "moments" too,no matter how hard I look at the pattern or the knitting in my hand it doesn't add up.................then Bingo! The light comes on


I get too many times when I think someone at the other end of the tunnel has put the light out just for spite. And, just to make it worse, has taped over the light switch.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

pugmom5 said:


> I think we all have those "lost thought" moments. I have been knitting over 30 years, on and off...more on in the past 5 years. All of a sudden, my mind went blank when I had to bind off. Had to call my daughter and boy did I feel stupid.


Don't worry about it. You gave your daughter the chance to feel superior for a minute or two. That's a great gift to give anyone.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Very reassuring that I'm not the only one who occasionally gets a total loss of memory, even on a pattern I could normally do in my sleep!


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

We are lucky to be part of this wonderful knitting family who support us and gives us reassurance and is ever so helpful. Bless them.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I keep making mistakes when ribbing on the loom,Never had that problem when knitting with needles,I am making my GD leg warmers and have decided to do the 1+1 rib in the daylight,I stared the leg warmer for my eldest GD,in the book(Isela Phelps) they are shown on a women.I have got the tension right,but they are more likely to fit Rhiannon who is 13 than her 16 and a half sister,Are all america women size Zero,


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

Sometimes we just have brain block.


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well i hope binding off is the same as cast off


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

sophie6647 said:


> Well i hope binding off is the same as cast off


'Tis the same. Undoubtedly, we are two nations seperated by the same language.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I have had to write the author before to see exactly what they meant. I felt stupid but wasn't me that miss read, what the author that miss wrote.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I felt dumb founded when a recent pattern I was doing said to do a "cable cast on". I had to look it up on the internet.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Joy--what a story! Are you the first knitter to end up in the hospital after struggling with a difficult pattern I wonder?!

And Cindy--don't feel dumb. A lot of patterns seem to assume everyone is an experienced knitter and I can understand your confusion. As a self taught knitter, I can remember looking at patterns and it would be like trying to read Arabic!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Think we all have moments like that!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

cindy in PA said:


> Help! I am working on a pattern that says I am to do a 3x2 rib pattern for 15 rnds. What in the world is a 3x2 rib pattern? As I said I must be stupid!


Your not stupid. I just had 1 of those moments yesterday with a 3 stitch bobble. I ahd to ask for help. Once I did it I remembered after advice from here. I really felt dumb. But those things happen.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well now I don't feel so bad cause I hit that wall a week ago. And what is really sad is the answer was put into ()..daaaaa. Thats okay its just a brain freez moment.. we all have them. ;-)


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

Does any one know where i could find some patterns for Lion Brand Pound of Love. Wish I could find free ones on-line.
I made a baby afghan with it. It was really bulky.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

PWHITSON said:


> Does any one know where i could find some patterns for Lion Brand Pound of Love. Wish I could find free ones on-line.
> I made a baby afghan with it. It was really bulky.


http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&searchText=pound+o+love&Go.x=0&Go.y=0

Not many here, but a couple.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I am a very experienced knitter. Recently I started a rather complex aran pattern in the evening. I was quite tired and should have left it to the next day. I started to get a headache. Hadn't had a headache for about 45 years. It got worse and worse and by 11:00 p.m. I was in an ambulance on the way to the hospital where they gave me every test known to man and didn't release me until the next morning.
> Telling me then they couldn't find anything wrong with me!!! I tell you, it was that blankety-blank pattern which I have abandoned for all time. Knitting can be a risky business.


LOL! I often sit in my favorite recliner or while riding in the car and knit. However, if it's been a long day, I will drift off. My husband says he can tell because my needles stop moving. When I would return to it I was always confused as to why the stitch pattern was so odd for a row or two. The best part is now when I pick something up, my DH will look at me and remind me to look it over before I go on because I was wasn't "all there" last time I had that one out!
We are all human and sometime we just another person who does what we do to remind us that we are just fine. In another thread I talked about teaching summer school knitters. By the end of the week, I was tired of hearing my name called out BUT most of the time they were smiling because they had done it correctly, needed to be told to to just turn it around and start another row, or "that's right! Now keep it up!"
That's another reason we're all here: not because we are all gifted (some are) but that we have all been there! :lol:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

The fact that you're asking to seek answers actually shows how smart you are. My dad always said, "People who ask questions are smart BECAUSE they ask questions. That's how they become smart! No question is too small to ask." I've also come to realize that it's best not to internalize...I ask what I want to know...and look at it as a learning experience. 

Now I have a question...I see that some responses contain a previous quote from another poster inside a box. How do you do that?


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?V2=1&search=Search&searchText=&craft=Knit&cost=&subcategory=&componentCategoryKey=1419096&categoryKey=&edition=&size=&searchType=0&publisher=&search=Search

I spoke too soon. Here is some more.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> The fact that you're asking to seek answers actually shows how smart you are. My dad always said, "People who ask questions are smart BECAUSE they ask questions. That's how they become smart! No question is too small to ask." I've also come to realize that it's best not to internalize...I ask what I want to know...and look at it as a learning experience.
> 
> Now I have a question...I see that some responses contain a previous quote from another poster inside a box. How do you do that?


I think I just figured out my own question!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> The fact that you're asking to seek answers actually shows how smart you are. My dad always said, "People who ask questions are smart BECAUSE they ask questions. That's how they become smart! No question is too small to ask." I've also come to realize that it's best not to internalize...I ask what I want to know...and look at it as a learning experience.
> 
> Now I have a question...I see that some responses contain a previous quote from another poster inside a box. How do you do that?


I always told new hires, the dumb question is the one that is NOT asked.


----------



## woolwitch (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey, you're not stupid, the most experienced person makes errors. I have been knitting forever it seems and I have read a pattern so incorrectly that you would think it was a novice at work. Don't beat yourself up - be kind to you.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hit the "quote reply" button on the bottom of the message...



Rainebo said:


> The fact that you're asking to seek answers actually shows how smart you are. My dad always said, "People who ask questions are smart BECAUSE they ask questions. That's how they become smart! No question is too small to ask." I've also come to realize that it's best not to internalize...I ask what I want to know...and look at it as a learning experience.
> 
> Now I have a question...I see that some responses contain a previous quote from another poster inside a box. How do you do that?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Rainebo:
Look right under the posting...the first box is just 'reply' the second box is 'quote reply.' That's the one that does the trick!



Rainebo said:


> The fact that you're asking to seek answers actually shows how smart you are. My dad always said, "People who ask questions are smart BECAUSE they ask questions. That's how they become smart! No question is too small to ask." I've also come to realize that it's best not to internalize...I ask what I want to know...and look at it as a learning experience.
> 
> Now I have a question...I see that some responses contain a previous quote from another poster inside a box. How do you do that?


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

joycevv said:


> Joy--what a story! Are you the first knitter to end up in the hospital after struggling with a difficult pattern I wonder?!
> 
> And Cindy--don't feel dumb. A lot of patterns seem to assume everyone is an experienced knitter and I can understand your confusion. As a self taught knitter, I can remember looking at patterns and it would be like trying to read Arabic!


Try French knitting patterns. After doing battle with them I can understand why there don't seem to be many knitters here. I've learned most of the French knitting terms but the patterns rely mainly on diagrams instead of written instructions and, believe me, the diagrams are weird. That is, of course, if you can find a pattern in the first place because they're about as common as hens' teeth.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

gk said:


> Hit the "quote reply" button on the bottom of the message...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! It seems I discovered this at the same time you were kind enough to reply!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Catarry said:


> Rainebo:
> Look right under the posting...the first box is just 'reply' the second box is 'quote reply.' That's the one that does the trick!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! It seems I discovered this at the same time you were kind enough to reply!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

It means that you do a K3, P2 rib. I don;t tell people I am thick or stupid, I just say at my age I am having another Senior Moment, and they say okay. Works every time, even though I am not that old.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

DenzelsMa said:


> cindy in PA said:
> 
> 
> > Help! I am working on a pattern that says I am to do a 3x2 rib pattern for 15 rnds. What in the world is a 3x2 rib pattern? As I said I must be stupid!
> ...


I was going to ask how do you know what the first number is. K2 or P2. This answered my question. I have never seen this written like this before but I will know if I ever see it. Thanks


----------



## lyndanick (Jun 13, 2012)

Me too! I usually get my husband to read it out to me when all else fails. I always for get how to do loops (as in loopy bonnets) have knitted them for 35 years still have to have a few goes till the penny drops!


----------



## lyndanick (Jun 13, 2012)

gk said:


> Hit the "quote reply" button on the bottom of the message...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

glad to see I am not alone.my worst moment didn't involve knitting. went through the whole house looking for my keys, and was carrying them in my hand the whole time. wife still laughs about that


----------



## lyndanick (Jun 13, 2012)

Still haven't got it right!!


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Had the ssk hicup the other day too. Had to get out my encyclopedia of knitting and look it up!! Boy was my face red! Decided to just put my knitting up got the day.


----------



## Elegants by Ellen (May 27, 2011)

Not at all stupid! Any time you say I AM then follow it with something positive. 
Anyhow, I just had one of "those" days. Pattern says k1,yf, k11, now how do I do a yf then knit.? Surely I would get a yo. After thinking about it I do beleive that is suppose to be the way the pattern would go. I didn't make it,did something similar instead (lol). Good luck with your ribbing





a


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

There are no stupid questions...ever!


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

Knit 3 Purl 2


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've sent attachments before, why won't this work today?


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

cindy in PA said:


> Help! I am working on a pattern that says I am to do a 3x2 rib pattern for 15 rnds. What in the world is a 3x2 rib pattern? As I said I must be stupid!


My husband used to say: The most I will accept is that what you did was ill-advised.

Never think or say that you're stupid!

Just because we don't know how to do something doesn't mean we're stupid -- it means we have yet to learn how to do it.

Once I learn, I'm amazing. So are you!! So are we all!

Ribbing comes in different methods. K1P1, K2P2, K1P2, K3P3 ... plus, YouTube probably has videos and this KP group is amazing with their information!

We're here to learn, right?

Oh, my husband was a great punster. During our courtship, I was giving him a manicure, which he had never experienced. I said 'oh the polish is thick' and his reply was: 'so call a nurth.'


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I am a very experienced knitter. ... I tell you, it was that blankety-blank pattern which I have abandoned for all time. Knitting can be a risky business.


Next time you see Tom Cruise ask him about his pattern. ;-)

Stay healthy - the next pattern might be your closest friend.

<smile>


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Laurelarts on her posts:
"What you BELIEVE determines how you BEHAVE."

Your words are sooooo true!

That's why it's important for me to never say "I'm stupid" or other deprecating remarks - because only if I'm also a liar would such things be true.

We're all smart enough to be here and to ask for help.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

PWHITSON said:


> Does any one know where i could find some patterns for Lion Brand Pound of Love. Wish I could find free ones on-line. I made a baby afghan with it. It was really bulky.


I am finishing up Tree of Life Baby Throw and that is a freebie on Lion Brand site.

I started those first 50 rows twice - and kept in almost constant email contact with Lion Brand!! Voila! The light went on and the 3rd time was the charm.

When reading the Comments/Reviews, I seemed to be the only person who had problems with the pattern.

Now that I have maybe 6" left of sewing the tulip border to the blanket, I'm very excited at how smart I am. ;-)

Thank you, Lion Brand!!

The next time I do that pattern, however, I might do a slip stitch on the edge - although I am not having a problem with attaching the border.


----------



## rostel03 (Jan 31, 2012)

Been there, done that - actually yesterday. I frogged the whole thing, and it felt sooo good!!!


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> I think we all have those "lost thought" moments. I have been knitting over 30 years, on and off...more on in the past 5 years. All of a sudden, my mind went blank when I had to bind off. Had to call my daughter and boy did I feel stupid.


This happened to me once, and I didn't have a daughter to call. Did have a good knitting friend though.

Sharon


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've sent attachments before but can't get it to work today.


----------



## Robbie2025 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi all,

I am so glad to read these responses! I have been knitting for over 50 years and sat down one day, picked up my needles and could not for the life of me remember how to hold the needles OR to knit. Scared me silly. I thought I
was having a stroke or something worse. It eventually went bback to normal. Some brain farts are really scary!
Happy knitting to all....
Robbie2025


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Some 'farts' leave so that there is more space for other things.

Just food for thought. Hmmmmm


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

Can someone please tell me how to do an attachment? I can't for the life of me get it to work today.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Been there done that.....


Yup! And its been over 45 years that I've been knitting!


----------



## carolyne (Sep 23, 2011)

DenzelsMa said:


> cindy in PA said:
> 
> 
> > Help! I am working on a pattern that says I am to do a 3x2 rib pattern for 15 rnds. What in the world is a 3x2 rib pattern? As I said I must be stupid!
> ...


thank you for this..I'm getting ready to make my first sweater and really appreciate this little rib list you put here..nice to know the "knit" is always first..


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> The fact that you're asking to seek answers actually shows how smart you are. My dad always said, "People who ask questions are smart BECAUSE they ask questions. That's how they become smart! No question is too small to ask." I've also come to realize that it's best not to internalize...I ask what I want to know...and look at it as a learning experience.
> 
> Now I have a question...I see that some responses contain a previous quote from another poster inside a box. How do you do that?


Click the quote/reply button in stead of the reply one. That seems to work with my posts (mostly, anyway). Except for a few that seem to end up connected elsewhere but probably I did something wrong. Nothing new in that.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > I am a very experienced knitter. Recently I started a rather complex aran pattern in the evening. I was quite tired and should have left it to the next day. I started to get a headache. Hadn't had a headache for about 45 years. It got worse and worse and by 11:00 p.m. I was in an ambulance on the way to the hospital where they gave me every test known to man and didn't release me until the next morning.
> ...


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi folks,
You've lifted the gloomy clouds off me!
I've been having the occasional memory problems too and they're worse when I get flustered - when friends tell me I need to see a specialist about the problem.
Well I finally saw my BP who referred me to a specialist and off I went this week.
We sat and chatted (the warm up!!) about various things and I mentioned I was a woodcarver and told him a couple of public works I'd done and he told me about a model sailing ship he made - then he placed a sheet of paper with a complex maze of lines approximately 6 inches by 4 inches in size. He told me to look carefully at it then he gave me a blank sheet of paper and asked me to draw the whole thing out on the new paper. I started by mt hand was shaking so the lines were shaky too - 
I said I'd do a lot better with a ruler - but one wasn't forthcoming!
Then he took both his diagram and my drawing and put it out of sight - and asked me to draw it on a new sheet of paper.

I was able to get two of the main features onto the paper but I simply froze - I could recall some of the shapes but not where on earth they were in relation to one another on the paper.

I just gave up - he tried to cajole me into continuing but I was beginning to think all sorts of horrible reasons why I couldn't do it (My Dad died from a brain tumour!)
He then said I'd need to book in for an MRI and that the simple (????) test was the sort of thing they give primary school children! Boy did that make me feel as if I was worthless.
Now where have I left my knitting??? LOL 
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

DDon't feel bad. I ran across a pattern yesterday that called for sls 11, k2tog, psso. Now that cannot possibly be correct!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I call it a foggy brain moment


----------



## Dannette (Sep 21, 2011)

In a prior email you talked about how your daughter does something. I just wanted to know how you got your daughter interested in knitting? I have tried everything ,from any kind of crafts( I had a craft booth in a store for a while and did all the craftshows I could find) and I have crocheted since before my daughter was born. She has a daughter and is a single mother. I was divorced when my daughter was young. I get more of a interest out of her daughter them her,(she is my only daughter & her daughter is my only grandchild) Is there any hope for my daughter? Thank you so much


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

To woodart
That just goes to show that these so-called experts are not all they're cracked up to be. Where I live you get referred from one doctor to another or for some kind of scan or whatever. I think it's just a way of keeping them all in business at our expense and I get more therapy from my knitting and from my dogs and cats. Speaking of which, my tea must be brewed by now so I'm going to take it into the garden, have a knit and listen to my audio-book on my new Kindle, and the furry family will probably go with me.


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

WE DO? I've been knitting more than seventy years and never encountered that rib. I do not feel stupid if I don't know something that I've never encountered.


missvix61 said:


> Knit 3 Purl 2 and repeat around. Don't worry about it, lol, we ALL have those days!


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > I am a very experienced knitter. Recently I started a rather complex aran pattern in the evening. I was quite tired and should have left it to the next day. I started to get a headache. Hadn't had a headache for about 45 years. It got worse and worse and by 11:00 p.m. I was in an ambulance on the way to the hospital where they gave me every test known to man and didn't release me until the next morning.
> ...


Chrissy can you explain starting on row 2
do you mean you just don't work row 1?
Sounds clever to me, I never thought of that.
How does it work exactly. You may have come up with something new for all of us.
KatM


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

TOTALLY ON TRACK STATEMENT. And if they miss anything frightening that might happen to you, the telly will happily fill in with specials and ads for pills with side effects that will make you sicker than your imagined ailment. Knitters and other yarn crafters.........march on!


DenzelsMa said:


> To woodart
> That just goes to show that these so-called experts are not all they're cracked up to be. Where I live you get referred from one doctor to another or for some kind of scan or whatever. I think it's just a way of keeping them all in business at our expense and I get more therapy from my knitting and from my dogs and cats. Speaking of which, my tea must be brewed by now so I'm going to take it into the garden, have a knit and listen to my audio-book on my new Kindle, and the furry family will probably go with me.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I am a very experienced knitter. Recently I started a rather complex aran pattern in the evening. I was quite tired and should have left it to the next day. I started to get a headache. Hadn't had a headache for about 45 years. It got worse and worse and by 11:00 p.m. I was in an ambulance on the way to the hospital where they gave me every test known to man and didn't release me until the next morning.
> Telling me then they couldn't find anything wrong with me!!! I tell you, it was that blankety-blank pattern which I have abandoned for all time. Knitting can be a risky business.


 :XD: :shock: :XD: :shock: :XD: :shock:


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

We all have a brain freeze from time to time. Luckily it is not a permanent condition.


----------



## Darlissd (Nov 5, 2011)

One of my favorite parts of this site is seeing responses from around the world.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nothing stupid about the brain "taking a rest".


----------



## OMARSHOUSE (Aug 1, 2011)

so thankful for the net and youtube... cause now I can find out with out letting another(usually younger) human know I am slipping sometimes......
lol


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

cindy in PA said:


> Help! I am working on a pattern that says I am to do a 3x2 rib pattern for 15 rnds. What in the world is a 3x2 rib pattern? As I said I must be stupid!


just remember, the reason we know the answer to this question is:

we probably made the same mistake or asked the same question
lol


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Jean Keith said:


> You are not stupid. We all have brain block. Sometimes the patterns are written in such a way that we can't see what they are asking. Fortunately we have almost immediate help from others that know what we are talking about and can help us over the hump.


I agree 100%. We all have moments of forgetfulness and aren't we lucky to have our fellow members to jog our brain a little when needed! That's what friends are for!


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I also have been there and done that more than I would like to admit!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh that must have been scary.
Maybe some patterns should have warning labels. Hope you are ok now.
I know some make me cry.
Linda


Joy Marshall said:


> I am a very experienced knitter. Recently I started a rather complex aran pattern in the evening. I was quite tired and should have left it to the next day. I started to get a headache. Hadn't had a headache for about 45 years. It got worse and worse and by 11:00 p.m. I was in an ambulance on the way to the hospital where they gave me every test known to man and didn't release me until the next morning.
> Telling me then they couldn't find anything wrong with me!!! I tell you, it was that blankety-blank pattern which I have abandoned for all time. Knitting can be a risky business.


----------



## dylla (Sep 8, 2011)

Are you Irish? It's a long time since I heard the word "thick" used.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

We all have those moments! It's K3,P2 around. I've done Ktbl and variations SO many times, but always look it up to make sure I'm doing it right. Better safe than sorry and having to rippit, rippit!

Momma Osa


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

pugmom5 said:


> I think we all have those "lost thought" moments. I have been knitting over 30 years, on and off...more on in the past 5 years. All of a sudden, my mind went blank when I had to bind off. Had to call my daughter and boy did I feel stupid.


I bet YOU never forgot how to spell "go", did you? Actually, I didn't forget how to spell it, 20 years ago, it just looked _really, really_ odd for some reason. AND it persisted for about 2 hours! I've always wished I could remember what I was thinking about right before I wrote the word.

And once I infected three other people with forgetfulness when I couldn't remember the word "cauliflower" -- I described it, how it smelled, boxer's ears, everything! None of us could remember it for about three hours. Those uncharitable souls periodically came by my desk to threaten me. They didn't even cheer up when I told them it could have been a jingle.

Of course, today at 65 I would just be considered senile instead of threatenable. Thanks for the funny memories.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

retinsleysr said:


> glad to see I am not alone.my worst moment didn't involve knitting. went through the whole house looking for my keys, and was carrying them in my hand the whole time. wife still laughs about that


Funny!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

mamaw5 said:


> Had the ssk hicup the other day too. Had to get out my encyclopedia of knitting and look it up!! Boy was my face red! Decided to just put my knitting up got the day.


I almost always have to look it up, I think because there a a couple of different ways to do it. Some patterns specify so I use their way.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

carolyne said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> > cindy in PA said:
> ...


Glad to help.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

helena962 said:


> I've sent attachments before, why won't this work today?


Oh, we had a cat like the one on the right. Her name was Muffy. She wasn't too bright, but very sweet.

Somewhere she got the erroneous idea that people didn't want her on their laps, so from about 10' away, she'd crouch down, butt in the air, tail flipping madly. Her eyes would go slightly crossed, and then she'd make a mad dash for her target lap. It was sooo funny to watch.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

DenzelsMa said:


> Rainebo said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that you're asking to seek answers actually shows how smart you are. My dad always said, "People who ask questions are smart BECAUSE they ask questions. That's how they become smart! No question is too small to ask." I've also come to realize that it's best not to internalize...I ask what I want to know...and look at it as a learning experience.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> cindy in PA said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my husband was a great punster. During our courtship, I was giving him a manicure, which he had never experienced. I said 'oh the polish is thick' and his reply was: 'so call a nurth.'
> ...


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

woodart said:


> He then said I'd need to book in for an MRI and that the simple (????) test was the sort of thing they give primary school children! Boy did that make me feel as if I was worthless. Now where have I left my knitting??? LOL
> Cheers
> Ainslie.


I bet he told you that about the "child's version" so you wouldn't be scared, not because you are "worthless".

You know, some people do certain things better than "others". And those "others" do different things better than other "others". I knit and crochet and do many other hands-on things, some better, some worse. But I can't even THINK about stocks, my mind just shatters into complete fuzz. I'm bored to tears by gaming. And so on.

The point I'm confusedly trying to make is that maybe you are a person doesn't do tests well, and maybe, just maybe, you could be scared for your future. And maybe you could be a person who doesn't perform well when asked to accurately perform a new technique without warning, in front of a stranger. Do ya think? I would be almost all of those persons.

You might have memory problems and you might not -- but what you DO have is the strength of mind and the courage to find out. You might have a vitamin D deficiency.

Ask your doctor about memory-strengthening exercises, &/or look on the internet.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

katm13 said:


> Chrissy said:
> 
> 
> > Joy Marshall said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Stepphy

Love your saying: " infected others with forgetfulness".
Come across that illness frequently. Can drive one up a tree.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

You ladies are terrific as I didn't know what it meant either


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

I have phoned LD to my mother to get help and now we can go to the internet. Internet in faster but not as many laughs when you find out how simple the answer can be.


----------



## RosemaryGG (Jun 10, 2012)

cindy in PA said:


> Help! I am working on a pattern that says I am to do a 3x2 rib pattern for 15 rnds. What in the world is a 3x2 rib pattern? As I said I must be stupid!


you knit 3 and purl 2 for 14 rows...I hope that is right


----------



## gerry (Jan 19, 2011)

you are not stupid you are just over thinking the whole pattern K3P2


----------



## gerry (Jan 19, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> DenzelsMa said:
> 
> 
> > Rainebo said:
> ...


I had the same question.I am not stupid I just know very little about the computer. Today is a good day I learned something new.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Stephhy said:


> Marny CA said:
> 
> 
> > cindy in PA said:
> ...


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I was knitting a lace pattern. It was a simple one. After many froggings and fussing, I could not get it to look like the picture. Boy did I feel stupid when I looked at the pattern again. I was doing the whole line repeat instead of the part in(). 
You know...
k4 yo k2 (k1 yo k2tog k1)x 4
Don't know how I could have missed that.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Ingried said:


> Stepphy
> 
> Love your saying: " infected others with forgetfulness".
> Come across that illness frequently. Can drive one up a tree.


That is much more eloquent than what I say, which is that I've had a brain fart. Yesterday I was having a massive one making this bootie--turned out I was reading the pattern wrong or interpreting it wrong.

And whoever wrote asking if American women are all a size 0 (or something like that) the answer is a resounding 
NO. DH bought me a couple of cute nightgowns in (cough, cough) size 2X. Yes, I am a rather large woman, but I also like them baggy. Time I did something about this excess weight piled on during the course of 3 years of back trouble/surgeries.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Carol77584 said:


> We all have a brain freeze from time to time. Luckily it is not a permanent condition.


It can go farther than that and you may check it out "Global Amnesia". Fortunately that too is not permanent but oh so scary when it occurs.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been knitting 50 years and last week when I went to cast on I couldn't remember how to do it. I finally just closed my eyes and let my hands do it.


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

At my daughter's house recently I said something was 'stupid' and all three of her little ones said 'Momma, Bakey (my 'grandma' name) said the 'S-word' and I thought 'omygosh!' did I really say that word?!? but they meant 'stupid' which is not allowed in their home or daycare! So now I know and we all have those knitting moments when something we should know we don't know!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

KP is a great place to learn or relearn things that we may have forgotten!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Ingried said:


> Stepphy
> 
> Love your saying: " infected others with forgetfulness".
> Come across that illness frequently. Can drive one up a tree.


Exactly!


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I call them senior moments


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I was just sitting by my knit basket. I looked to see a booklet I had not opened in quite some time. I had my "duh" moment. It is a booklet called "Finishing Illustrated" by Virginia D. McGlynn. It was published by Bernat Yarn and Craft Corp. It has extremely good illustrations and minimal text. Covers the basics other than casting on. It has a copyright date of 1980. I had purchased this booklet new. I keep forgetting about it. DUH


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

I love this site--thanks to all of you especially the detail chart above-I never ran across this term-been knitting 2ince 10 years-now 58-now I will know what they mean--never get too old to learn-you all are so much help--and such a precious
knitting community--


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Since this is not a College Language Forum, but an international
Craft Blog and we are so lucky to have so many wonderful
creators among us, I have the need to convey that whatever
peeves we have, they are not meant to offend anyone here.
I am sure I can speak at least for most of us, that even though we bitch (wow I used a bad word - try not to use them) but
at this moment could not find a more appropriate one, please forgive, we mean not to put anyone down but at times do and say things to make ourselves feel better and not to diminish
others.
It shows our imperfections and not those of others.
Sure hope I said it right.

Shud nit nau ant shutt up.
Ingried


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

I blame the pills lol


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

sophie6647 said:


> I blame the pills lol


Do you share? What are the pills for? I use advil.


----------



## Carole C. (Feb 10, 2012)

Just read this thread by chance. Learned a thing or two and had a couple laughs. Fun stuff.


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

Never stupid, just a little pause in your brain. But not stupid. LOL


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Ingried I couldn't agree with you more. I'd never want to offend someone and you're all good people.


----------



## jjaygrad116 (Apr 25, 2012)

never say you are stupid ... if things are not clear, just ask for clarification ... not understanding does not make you stupid. But yes, 3x2 rib pattern does mean you knit 3 and purl 2 until the end of the row. Good luck. I am sure whatever you are working on will turn out gorgeous.



cindy in PA said:


> Help! I am working on a pattern that says I am to do a 3x2 rib pattern for 15 rnds. What in the world is a 3x2 rib pattern? As I said I must be stupid!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I seem to be having these brain farts more and more but thanks to this site they aren't so bad. When I was in college many of my classmates didn't want to appear stupid so they wouldn't ask the questions so they would always have me ask since I would always want to know the answers. Most of the times it would lead into really good discussions which this one has and as usual have learned some new things and found out that I am not the only one that goes blank on some things I have done for years.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Martha French said:


> I am so glad I read these postings, I have discovered I am not the only one who has these lapses from time to time. I will look at a pattern and think, what am I supposed to do, the instructions are written in Plutonian. At times I honestly cannot fathom what they mean. Thankfully we now have the 'net' and I can find the information I need. I have been knitting for over 65 years.
> 
> Now, please what does 'ssp2tog slip slip p2 tog' mean. Typing it out I think I have it. It is written two ways, once as 'ssp2tog' the other as ' slip slip p 2 tog'. Silly old me was looking at it as if it was two separate sets of instructions, not the one set, written in two ways.


I love it!!! I needed a good laugh tonight!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Since this is not a College Language Forum, but an international
> Craft Blog and we are so lucky to have so many wonderful
> creators among us, I have the need to convey that whatever
> peeves we have, they are not meant to offend anyone here.
> ...


Here is something very cute. I got a message from someone who wanted to know what language that was I wrote just above my name.
We had a wonderful laugh. I explained that that is how we who
come here from other countries and do not know the language would write: Should knit now and shut up.
I have some pages of things written by foreigners. It is a hoot.
It starts with English speeched hear.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes we do, I had one last week on a stitch that I have worked for years the :idea: finally lit up and I remembered.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey! Joy, I'm so glad the headaches weren't serious, they can be scary... Stay Well Nicky


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Marny CA said:
> 
> 
> > cindy in PA said:
> ...


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

patricialandesman said:


> I call them senior moments


My husband was 7 years my junior - he referred to my lapses as 'seasoned moments' -- LOL

Another story:
A group of friends were talking about various life highlights and I said that I remembered hearing President Roosevelt on the radio declaring a state of war.

I turned to my husband and said: 'Honey, do you remember that?" He smiled and said: "Honey, I wasn't born yet!"

Everyone laughed - including me - as I ran for the bathroom.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> patricialandesman said:
> 
> 
> > I call them senior moments
> ...


You sound like a REALLY NEAT LADY. Wish I had the opportunity to meet you.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

katm13 said:


> Chrissy said:
> 
> 
> > Joy Marshall said:
> ...


Hi Kat, its just something i tried once, and for me it works.
With arans (and possibly lace) patterns the even numbered rows are generally knitting knit sts and purling purl sts, with me so far?
The first row is usually cables and yo's, k2tog's etc.
So by knitting knit sts and purling the purls as on row 2, this will be your foundation row, then start from row 1, then 2 and so on.
Hope this helps.
Chrissy


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> Stephhy said:
> 
> 
> > Marny CA said:
> ...


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> katm13 said:
> 
> 
> > Chrissy said:
> ...


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

When it got that bad my Ma used to call it 'laughing like a drain'. Sort of connects with the bathroom thing, doesn't it?



Stephhy said:


> Marny CA said:
> 
> 
> > Stephhy said:
> ...


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

DenzelsMa said:


> When it got that bad my Ma used to call it 'laughing like a drain'. Sort of connects with the bathroom thing, doesn't it?


Yep!!!! :lol:


----------



## cindy in PA (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I certainly do feel better knowing that everyone has the same problem now and then. Joy, sorry you had so much trouble. Hope you are feeling better. @DenzelsMa, I think some times the pattern writers just assume that everyone knows what they are talking about, any way I have the project just about finished.


----------



## cindy in PA (Mar 20, 2012)

dylla said:


> Are you Irish? It's a long time since I heard the word "thick" used.


No I'm German. A mixture of Zimmerman and Aikey. Also live in PA Dutch country so maybe that is where it came from


----------



## cindy in PA (Mar 20, 2012)

patricialandesman said:


> I call them senior moments


I seem to be having them more and more frequently. LOL. I love the fact that so many people from all over the world have responded to my question. I have had several bouts of the giggles. That is why I posted the question. I knew exactly where to go for help. thanks everyone.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

For some of us it is a "senior moment" "blonde moment" or whatever else we like to call it.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

cindy in PA said:


> dylla said:
> 
> 
> > Are you Irish? It's a long time since I heard the word "thick" used.
> ...


'Thick as two short planks' is a very well-known British saying. It means that he/she is a dimwit.
Di


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I use the short planks quite often with my youngsters and they know what i mean.


----------

